# Outlook XP Kontakte als Standard?



## Gudy (8. Februar 2006)

Hi, wenn ich in mit meinem Outlook eine Mail Schreiben möchte und auf "An" klicke, passiert erst nix und dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Das Problem ist das mein Outlook nicht das Adressbuch unter Kontakte aufruft sondern per LDAP auf Adressen zugreiffen möchte. WIe bekomm ich das LDAP da wieder raus, oder wie leg ich den Ordner Kontakte als standart fest?

Danke


----------



## alexanderthiel (9. Februar 2006)

Hi Gody,

hier der Weg zum ändern der Adressierung
Adressbuch<>Extras<>Optionen
Hier kannst Du bestimmen, worauf er zugreifen soll, wenn Du auf "An" klickst.
Hilft Dir das weiter? (Ich kenne Dein "LDAP" nicht )


----------



## Gudy (13. Februar 2006)

Mhh welche Outlook Version nutzt du? Ich habe kein Adressbuch sondern nur Kontakte in der Ordnerliste. Und wenn ich dort dann auf <>Extras<>Optionen klicke, gibt e skeien Möglichkeit das Standard Adressbucg festzulegen


----------



## alexanderthiel (14. Februar 2006)

Hi Gudy,
stimmt, OUTLOCK 2003
Entschuldigung
Aber ich habe Windos XP, deshalb


----------



## diehippe (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo, habe dir mal flugs die Anweisung aus der Hilfe kopiert, sollte reichen oder? 
Ist alles ganz simpel, ansonsten noch mal nachfragen..
Viel Spass...

Ändern der Adressbucheinstellungen
Führen Sie eine der folgenden Aktionen aus:

Ändern der Serververbindung und der Sucheinstellungen für ein vorhandenes LDAP-Verzeichnis

Klicken Sie im Menü Extras auf E-Mail-Konten. 
Wählen Sie unter Verzeichnis die Option Vorhandene Verzeichnisse oder Adressbücher anzeigen oder bearbeiten aus, und klicken Sie dann auf Weiter. 
Wählen Sie das Adressbuch aus, das Sie ändern möchten, und klicken Sie auf Ändern. 
Führen Sie die gewünschten Änderungen durch, und klicken Sie auf OK. 
Wenn Sie noch weitere Änderungen durchführen möchten, klicken Sie auf Weitere Einstellungen. 
Klicken Sie auf OK und dann auf Fertig stellen. 
Ändern des Speicherortes für persönliche Adressen

Klicken Sie im Menü Extras auf Adressbuch. 
Klicken Sie im Dialogfeld Adressbuch auf Extras und dann auf Optionen. 
Klicken Sie in der Liste Persönliche Adressen verwalten in auf eine Option. 
Anmerkung  Standardmäßig speichert Microsoft Outlook persönliche Adressen im Ordner Kontakte.


----------

